# Ratings dont matter



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

So, 2 am new years day...i pickup a group of 3.

Drunk, laughing, talkative whatever its new years. Riders roll down the windows, i dont think anything of it. I dont see or hear anything out of ordinary. Well dude directly behind me stealth pukes out window. Does a pretty good job i gotta say. 99% outside. Only 2 small spots inside. When they exit i see one of them has a half empty bottle of liqour. I report the liqour once i see the puke and get my cleaning fee ($80). They rate me 1 star as soon as the fee goes thru. 

I called uber to ask about "ratings protection" thinking, of course a bad rating from someone upset at me because they puked on my car and had to pay for it as well as risking my drivers license and business by bringing open booze in my car, clearly in violation of the rider ToS, wouldnt be considered legit. Uber said sorry, we cant do anything about that. So i get it, ratings dont matter. Thats cool, makes this easier.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

OMG GO! said:


> So, 2 am new years day...i pickup a group of 3.
> 
> Drunk, laughing, talkative whatever its new years. Riders roll down the windows, i dont think anything of it. I dont see or hear anything out of ordinary. Well dude directly behind me stealth pukes out window. Does a pretty good job i gotta say. 99% outside. Only 2 small spots inside. When they exit i see one of them has a half empty bottle of liqour. I report the liqour once i see the puke and get my cleaning fee ($80). They rate me 1 star as soon as the fee goes thru.
> 
> I called uber to ask about "ratings protection" thinking, of course a bad rating from someone upset at me because they puked on my car and had to pay for it as well as risking my drivers license and business by bringing open booze in my car, clearly in violation of the rider ToS, wouldnt be considered legit. Uber said sorry, we cant do anything about that. So i get it, ratings dont matter. Thats cool, makes this easier.


Uber won't remove a rating unless the rider routinely gives low ratings. However Uber does not disclose what construes routinely giving low ratings. This was part of the 180 change.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Uber won't remove a rating unless the rider routinely gives low ratings. However Uber does not disclose what construes routinely giving low ratings. This was part of the 180 change.


Whelp all they did was make me care even less about ratings and now ill be giving out a lot more sub 5s.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Yep, we have all had these shitbag passengers hopefully someday they get hit by a bus.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MercDuke said:


> Yep, we have all had these shitbag passengers hopefully someday they get hit by a bus.


How bout open the door to puke and get decapitated by a passing semi?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

It can be removed. The phone & in app support sucks. GLH or one of the pop ups, if you have them. Gotta ask in person. Better to save the info, and then save up enough of your own complaints and stuff needing fixing and take care of it all at once. Do make the initial argument to phone or app, though, so they don't say you waited too long


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

OMG GO! said:


> So, 2 am new years day...i pickup a group of 3.
> 
> Drunk, laughing, talkative whatever its new years. Riders roll down the windows, i dont think anything of it. I dont see or hear anything out of ordinary. Well dude directly behind me stealth pukes out window. Does a pretty good job i gotta say. 99% outside. Only 2 small spots inside. When they exit i see one of them has a half empty bottle of liqour. I report the liqour once i see the puke and get my cleaning fee ($80). They rate me 1 star as soon as the fee goes thru.
> 
> I called uber to ask about "ratings protection" thinking, of course a bad rating from someone upset at me because they puked on my car and had to pay for it as well as risking my drivers license and business by bringing open booze in my car, clearly in violation of the rider ToS, wouldnt be considered legit. Uber said sorry, we cant do anything about that. So i get it, ratings dont matter. Thats cool, makes this easier.


And all the germs and possible Hepatitis infection? This gig requires a certain type of prevention to be taken.Speak to your local Medical Practioner.Guard yourself like the flu shot, just an example, I advise this coming from a "bouncer" background dealing with intoxicated people, immunise yourself and always carry surgeons gloves or similar to protect yourself,and use them where necessary. Also, disinfect and sterilise the areas that receive the vile stuff.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> And all the germs and possible Hepatitis infection? This gig requires a certain type of prevention to be taken.Speak to your local Medical Practioner.Guard yourself like the flu shot, just an example, I advise this coming from a "bouncer" background dealing with intoxicated people, immunise yourself and always carry surgeons gloves or similar to protect yourself,and use them where necessary. Also, disinfect and sterilise the areas that receive the vile stuff.


I carry in a 5 gallon bucket in the back of my car with: latex gloves, paper towels, dog poop bags, 2x 13 gal trash bags, disinfecting wipes, waters (for me and emergencies), as well as another emergency bag with lighters, flashlight, 550 cord, glow sticks, space blanket, leatherman, a change of clothes, thermal underwear and 2 spare jackets and probably some other crap i forget.

The clothes are dual purpose, 1. Incase i get puked on, and 2. SERE school burned into my head to have a survival pack on hand & i drive in and around denver. If i got in a wreck and had to camp out in the snow in the middle of nowhere, id be fine and id have extra warm weather gear for 1 pax, cause im such a nice guy.


----------

